# Anyone heard of Ellerslie?



## LeeD (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.ellerslie.com

I have not seen a "school" like this one.

I first stumbled upon it after watching this video online:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6okkYvqrH2E]YouTube - Ellerslie Introduction[/ame]

Anyone heard of this? Know anything about the leadership involved? Any thoughts?


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 24, 2009)

*Yes*

Ellerslie was a point of discussion on another board on which I post.

Ever Heard of Ellerslie? | SharperIron


----------



## LeeD (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Joshua! 

I appreciate the link Charlie!


----------

